# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Качественный кабель для любых задач

## rurrollbay

Компанию «СКС-ЭЛЕКТРО» создали в 2009 году в Санкт-Петербурге. Вначале это был небольшой локальный продавец кабельно-проводниковой продукции с ограниченным ассортиментом. Умелый менеджмент и умение выстраивать отношения с покупателями и продавцами позволили предприятию вырасти до компании федерального масштаба.
Сегодня «СКС-ЭЛЕКТРО» поставляет кабельно-проводниковую продукцию и сопутствующие товары по всей территории России и в страны ближнего зарубежья. Восемь филиалов и складских площадок, в том числе и в Сибири, позволяют быстро доставлять товар даже на отдаленные площадки. 
Минимальный срок поставки — вот главная задача, которую мы стараемся решить. При этом полностью гарантируем, что кабель и другой товар будет доставлен в целости и сохранности. Наши специалисты досконально знают все тонкости транспортировки барабанов и проводниковой продукции. К тому же все транспортные расходы по территории РФ мы всегда берем на себя. Любой груз застрахован на полную стоимость, поэтому ни вулканы, ни потопы, ни пожары, не станут причиной убытков. Наши покупатели платят только за кабель. Все остальное — относится к категории «наши проблемы».
В ассортименте «СКС-ЭЛЕКТРО» большое количество наименований кабелей производства Камкабель, Рыбинсккабель, Уралкабель, ХКА и иностранного производства, всего у нас в наличии продукция 98 поставщиков. Также у нас Вы можете приобрести кабель [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].
Всего в нашем каталоге насчитывается 2820 марок кабеля. Стараемся поддерживать ассортимент и наличие самых ходовых типов. 
Контакты наших филиалов есть на сайте. Выбирайте ближайший к вам город и наши менеджеры проведут профессиональную консультацию и быстро оформят заказ на любое количество продукции.

----------

